# Male Guppies



## Ty (Jun 21, 2013)

I purchased two male guppies, not knowing there should me a female to male ration of 2:1. I am assuming they're both male because they were labeled "Assorted Male Guppies" and I looked online that males have a different bottom fin. From the pictures (if this identification method is accurate), they both look like males.

Now....since I already have them and they were the only two at the store...what now? With they be ok because they're in a 55 gallon tank with 10 other fish? Or do I really need to try to find four females?


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

They will be fine for now, you just may notice some picking on each other. You don't need to get any females (if you do, you will end up with A LOT of babies, trust me lol). If you dont want fry, I would suggest getting at least 3-5 more males. If there are more than 3-4 males in the tank, this will spread their "aggression" towards each other around and they will be fine.


----------



## Ty (Jun 21, 2013)

Great, thanks for your help. No, I do NOT want babies, lol, I have no place to put them. PetCo gets their fish in on Mondays so I'll probably wait until next Wednesday to see if they have any more male guppies (these were the only two they had). Hopefully they'll be fine until then.

Will they be fine with other fish I decide to get? I'll probably get different kinds of tetras. I'm going for a community tank of a bunch of smaller fish. The only warning/suggestion AqAdvisor gives me right now is the female to male ratio if keeping more than one guppy.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

They will be fine with most tetras, and as long as you don't put any females in then you don't have to worry about the ratio.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Yeah guppies will be fine with most tetras. Just make sure you get at least 6 of each type of tetras you get, and stay away from the serpae tetras (they are major fin nippers). If you get less than 6 of each tetra, they have a high chance of nipping guppies fins.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I currently have 9 male guppies in a 20 gallon tank and they have no problems with each other.


----------

